# Colormax T5



## greenbaja (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Aqueon Colormax T5 will grow plants. My tank came with one Colormax and one 6500K and before I decided to have a planted tank, I went with two Colormax for looks. should I go back to one Colormax and one 6500k or two 6500k? they're 14w 24" on a 25 gal tall. Thanks!


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I dont know if its been tested, but I recall reading several sources stating the colormax does not output good PUR for plants. I used to use the same fixture, and switched to a 6500k/6700k. You could try a 6500k/10000k combo


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

According to this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/81250-20w-coralife-colormax.htm

the colormax bulb has practically no par.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

The colormax is intended make your fish look better. Does.pretty much nothing for plants, but I am successfully growing plants with the same set up. But I use roottabs. The 29 in my link has that set up.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

what about the "true lumen" freshwater bulb by current USA...looks the same color to me ? is there a PAR chart on any of these bulbs in the threads ???


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774

Have a look here


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a couple of these fixtures and they're T5NO which is just as low intensity as T8. Two fixtures (four bulbs) over a 10g is low-med light but you can grow quite a few plants with two fixtures. I even grew glosso with CO2 under these but it tending to grow tall instead of a low carpet.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Colormax bulbs tend to throw a nasty purple hue in the spillover light if it's used as the sole bulb type in the tank. I found it quite ugly in my 20 gal, and the 6500k bulb is much easier to look at.


----------



## greenbaja (Aug 3, 2012)

*colormax update*

Ok, I traded in a 6700k and really like the way the tank looks. I want to replace the other colormax though will be building an LED real soon. At 18 a bulb, my cost for t5's, not to mention the heat will add up quick.


----------

